# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Help bleeding piles

## Worrywort

Help I have piles but this last week I?ve been bleeding from my bottom not following a bowel movement but hours after!! I?m really worried this isn?t just piles. Looking for help any HAs?

----------

